
Reading On Paper Is Faster Than iBooks on the iPad - markwalling
http://www.pcworld.com/article/200491/reading_on_paper_is_faster_than_ibooks_on_the_ipad.html
======
edster
The study was interesting, yet by the author's own words incomplete with only
something like 24 participants. Even then, I wasn't clear if each of the 24
read three different stories, one per device, or how the breakdown went.

Also, a sensationalist headline to attract hits, the comparison was among
paper, the Kindle and the iPad. Why not "Reading on paper is faster than
reading on iPad or Kindle"?

Finally, while the whole study was pretty pointless, reading on the iPad was
slightly better than reading on the Kindle but within the margin or error.

------
hugh3
On the odd occasion I've tried reading a Nook or Kindle I've found myself
reading faster and more comfortably than I would on paper -- I think this is
just because of the larger print in the eBook.

~~~
silencio
I've found that I read a lot more on my iPhone/iPad/Kindle because they're all
more convenient than lugging around paper books and I have one or more of them
on me all the time.

I don't find myself reading slower than with paper, but I definitely do find
myself reading more in general. That is a _huge_ plus for ebooks in my book.

